# كلمات السيد المسيح على الصليب



## soso a (7 أبريل 2011)

​


*يا أبتاه أغفر لهم*
*وهكذا فان عبارة اغفر لهم " ، لاتعنى المغفرة ليهود اليوم …لانهم مايزالون باقين على يهوديتهم ، فى انكارهم للمسيح ، وفى انكارهم لبتولية العذراء ، وفى اعتقادهم ان يسوع الناصرى الذي ولد منذ 1979سنة كان ضالا ومضلا ، فاستحق ان يصلبه آباؤهم. وبهذا يشتركون فى خطية آبائهم بموافقتهم لهم على ما فعلوه… ويستحقون الدينونة.*
*أما ان تابوا وآمنوا ، وصاروا مسيحيين ، فإن الرب يغفر لهم ، وعند ئذ لا يدعون يهودا بعد…*
*ان السيد المسيح**قد قدم خلاصا للعالم كله. ولكن لا يتمتع بهذا الخلاص سوى المؤمنين التائبين السائرين فى طرقه ، المتمتعين بعمل الروح القدس فى أسراره.*
*هؤلاء المؤمنون التائبون ، اغفر لهم يا أبتاه … أما الباقون الذين أصروا على عنادهم ، فهؤلاء قال لهم المسيح " حيث أكون أنا ، لا تقدرون أنتم أن تأتوا" (يو24:7). وقال لهم ايضا ستطلبوننى وتموتون فى خطيتكم… ان لم تؤمنوا انى انا هو ، تموتون فى خطاياكم … ثلاث مرات فى الاصحاح الثامن من الانجيل لمعلمنا يوحنا الرسول يقول لهم " أن تؤمنوا بى ، تموتون فى خطاياكم (يو21:8،24).*
*اما الذين فيهم بارقة أمل ، ولو من بعيد ، فهؤلاء مهما أخطأوا إليه ومهما اضطهدوه ، ومهما طردوه ، فانه يظل يردد فى سمع الآب ، تلك العبارة الجميلة " يا أبتاه اغفر لهم ، لأنهم لا يدرون ماذا يفعلون ".*
*من بين هؤلاء الذين طردوه ورفضوا ان يدخل تخومهم ، أهل السامرة وتحمس تلميذاه يعقوب ويوحنا ، وطلبا اليه أن يأمر فتنزل نار من السماء فتفنى هؤلاء الذين طردوه ، أما هو فأجاب تلميذيه قائلا " لستما تعلمان من آي روح أنتما. لأن ابن الانسان لم يأت ليهلك أنفس الناس بل ليخلص " (لو52:9،56). هذا ما قاله لتلميذيه. أما للآب. فلا شك أنه قال نفس العبارة " يا أبتاه اغفر لهم ، لأنهم لا يدرون ماذا يفعلون " … وهكذا صبر عليهم حتى عرفوه ، فأحبوه ،وآمنوا به (يو42:4).*
*ان عبارة " يا أبتاه اغفر لهم " تحمل عمق الحب ، وعمق المغفرة. ولكى تسبر أعماقها ، تصورها بالنسبة إلى نفسك …*
*قد تستطيع ان تغفر لانسان أتعبك … أما أن يلفق انسان حولك تهما ، ويحكم عليك ظلما ، ويثير عليك الشعب والحكام ، ويهزأ بك ، ويجلدك ، ويعلقك على الصليب ويدق المسامير فى يدك وقدميك… ثم بعد *
*ذلك – وأنت فى عمق الألم – تستطيع أن تغفر له ، وتصلى لأجله ، وتدافع عنه… فهذا يحتاج آلي حب فوق الطاقة ، وفوق العادة…*
*كثيرون أمنوا بالمسيحية من أجل هذه العبارة وحدها…*
*يا أبتاه اغفر لهم … لانى من اجل هذا جئت … هذا هو العزاء الذي يفرح قلبى وسط كل الام الصليب ، وسط كل آلام الهزء ، وكل آلام التخلى …*
*إنهم مغلوبون من خطاياهم ، مغلوبون من عمل ابليس فيهم ، ومغلوبون ايضا من ضعف ارادتهم ومن جهلهم شعورى نحوهم هو شعوراشفاق.. لست أذكر ما يعلمونه فى ، فالمحبة لا تطلب ما لنفسها ، انما أذكر أمامك حاجتهم آلي المغفرة…*
*اغفر لهم لأنك بهذا تفرحنى ، اذ أكون قد تممت رسالتى وحققت هدفى…*
*حقا ، لماذا تجسد المسيح ؟ اليس من أجل أن الآب يغفر لهؤلاء ؟. لماذا أخذ شكل العبد ، وصار فى الهيئة كإنسان " فى7:2"؟ اليس لكى يغفر لهم ؟… لماذا حمل خطايانا؟ لماذا علق على خشبة ؟ كل هذا بلا شك لكى يغفر لهم …*
*ان هذه العبارة هى بداية عهد الغفران ، ليس الغفران المدعو به ، وانما الغفران المدفوع ثمنه… انها إعلان بأن العدل الالهى قد استوفى حقه على الصليب… انها صك … وثيقة المشترى الذي دفع الثمن ويريد أن يستلم … أنه اشترانا بدمه ، وبقى أن يأخذ معه ، لكى ندخل الفردوس معه ، وتتمتع بالملكوت معه ، وحيث يكون هو نكون نحن ايضا … وكأنه بهذه العبارة يقول للآب : ماذا تريد من هؤلاء ؟ ما هو دينك عليهم ؟ اليس هو الموت ، أجرة الخطية ؟ هودا أنا أموت عنهم . هودا أنا أوفى دينك عليهم . أطلقهم اذن من حكم الموت. انك تأخذ ألان حقك بالتمام… وبعد قليل سأقول لك " قد أكمل ". فأغفر لهم …*
*ان السيد المسيح بهذه العبارة يعلن انتصاره على الشيطان. كل جهاد الشيطان كان فى ابعاد الناس عن الله ، وفى ابعادهم عن المغفرة ، وفى عرقلة طريق الخلاص ولكن هو ذا طريق الخلاص قد فتح للناس ، واستطاع الرب المجروح لأجل معاصينا أن يرش دمه على الخيمة فيقدسها …*
*لقد انتصرت محبته على كراهية الناس " وانتصر تواضعه على كبرياء الشيطان…*
*كانوا يقولون له ان كنت ابن الله انزل من على الصليب. أما هو فأعلن أنه الابن بقوله " يا أبتاه ". ولكنه وهو الابن سيبقى على الصليب ، لكى يغفر لهم. ولو نزل من على الصليب ما استطاع ان يقول ، اغفر لهم … ألان استطاعت ذبيحة الحب ان تؤدى عملها فى المغفرة…*
*عبارة يا أبتاه اغفر لهم ، هى العبارة التى كان يشتاق لسماعها كل الراقدين على رجاء من بدء الخليقة كلها. ان كان هكذا قد أحب الرب صالبيه ومقاوميه وغفر لهم ، فكم تكون بالحرى محبته لأحبائه ومريديه ، وكم يكون عمق غفرانه وسمو مكافأته…*
*إنها عبارة أذهلت كل الجنود المحيطين بالصليب. واذهلت ايضا اللص اليمين الذي توجه آلي الرب بكلمته الثانية " اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس "*​



*الحق أقول لك *
*إنك اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس(لوقا43:23)*​ 
*أول انسان خاطبه الرب على الصليب كان هو هذا اللص … لم يبدأ حياته بارا ، بل صحبته الخطية حتى إلى الصليب. وكان وهو مصلوب يعير الرب ، مشتركا فى ذلك اللص الآخر (متى43:27).. ثم تغير فجأة ودخل الإيمان إلى قلبه ، فانقلب من معير آلي مدافع … ومن مستهزىْء آلي رجل صلاة وإيمان.*
*كيف وصل إلى الايمان ، والى هذا التغير ؟ كيف آمن بالرب ، والرب فى آلامه لا فى مجده ، فى استهزاء الناس به وليس فى سعيهم إليه طلبا للشفاء والبركة؟*
*لعل مغفرة الرب لصالبية ، أثرت فى اللص القاسى القلب هذا التأثير العميق. واذا بلطف الله يغلب قسوته… أو لعله تأثر من وجه المسيح نفسة، من ملامحه ، ومن نظراته ، ومن حنان وعمق صوته.. ولعل الرب نظر إلية ، فأذاب قلبه… لسنا ندرى…*
*أو لعل هذا اللص كان عنده استعداد داخلى للتوبه ، كان أرضا صالحة لم تجد بعد من يفلحها ، وينقيها من أشوكها ، ويبذر فيها البذار الصالحة ، فتنبت نباتا حسنا…*
*لقد استطاع هذا اللص أن يصل آلي المسيح مع أصحاب الساعة الحادية عشرة أو فى الساعة الثانيه عشرة. فصلى صلاة واستجيبت بأسرع ما تكون الاستجابة…كثيرون كانت لهم صلوات طويلة ، بابتهالات وطلبات وتضرعات وعرق ودموع… أما هذا اللص فبعبارة واحدة قصيرة ، مركزة عميقة ، استطاع ان يحصل على كل شىء… وأصبحت صلاته هذه مصدر تأملات لكثيرين ، ترددها الكنيسة كلها معه ، وقد تعلمتها من هذا اللص العجيب…*
*هذا اللص الوحيد الذي أجابه المسيح بسرعة ، بينما غيره كثيرون لم يرد عليهم الرب بكلمة واحدة…*
*تصوروا أن السيد المسيح لم يرد على كثيرين طول مدة المحاكمة والتعذيب والصليب… " لم يفتح فاه ، كشاة تساق إلى الذبح. وكنعجة صامته أمام جازيها ، فلم يفتح فاه" (أش7:53)… لم يرد على قيافا رئيس الكهنه إلا بعد أن استحلفه بالله الحى (متى63:26،64). وبيلاطس الوالى الذي حاكمه كان متعجبا جدا من صمته (متى14:28). كثيرون أشتهزأوا به ، فلم يرد عليهم. شتموه ، فلم يرد عليهم. تحدوه وقالوا له " ان كنت ابن الله أنزل من على الصليب " (متى40:27) فلم يرد عليهم كذلك. اللص اليسار نفسه المصلوب آلي جواره كان يعيره ويتحداه قائلا " أن كنت أنت المسيح ، فخلص نفسك وإيانا" (لو39:23). فلم يرد على هذا ايضا. *
*أما هذا اللص اليمين فما ان قال له " أذكرنى يا رب متى جئت فى ملكوتك " حتى تلقى الجواب بسرعة *
*" الحق أقول لك أنك اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس" (لو42:23،43).*
*ما أعجب صحبة الرب لهذا اللص ! كان زميلا على الصليب ، وزميلا صالحا!! وبلغت الصحبة مداها ، أن الرب لم يكتف بصحبته له على الصليب ، وانما قرر ان تستمر الصحبة أيضا فى الفردوس! كان يستطيع أن يعده قائلا " اليوم تكون فى الفردوس ". ولكنه قال له " تكون معى ". يدخل فى معيته ، وحيثما يكون الرب يكون معه أيضا… ما أسعده لصا!… لم يأنف الرب من هذا الص ، ولم يشمئز ، بل على العكس وجد فيه قلبا مملوءا بالفضائل. فبادله الحديث على خشبة الصليب ، وفرح أن يسعد قلب هذا اللص بوعد يطمئنه على مصيره قبل أن يلقى الموت…*
*ستكون معى فى الفردوس ، لان قلبك صار معى على الارض. لأنك سلمتنى قلبك على الصليب ، وسلمتنى مصيرك ولأنك تألمت معى ، فلذلك سوف تتمجد معى ايضا… لقد صلبت معى ، وتألمت معى… وستحيا معى ايضا.*
*ما أعجب هذا اللقاء… على الصليب.*
*كثيرون التقوا مع الرب فى الكنائس والمعابد وآخرون التقوا به فى مخادعهم المغلقة عليهم ساعة الصلاة… أما أن يكون مكان اللقاء على الصليب ، فهذا عجيب حقا. هل كان هذا اللص يفكر إنه إذا تاب فى يوما ما ، والتقى بالرب يكون لقاؤه به فى مثل هذا الموضع!!*
*حقا ان " ملكوت الله لا يأتى بمراقبة" (لو20:71).. لا نستطيع ان نعرف متى تعمل النعمة فى الانسان وكيف ، ومتى … حقا ان الروح يهب حيث يشاء (يو8:3)… لقد عاش هذا اللص حياته كلها فى الخطية ، ولصقت به الخطية حتى على الصليب عندما كان يعير الرب مع زميله… فهل معنى هذا ان النعمة كانت حجبت وجهها عنه. أو أن الرب قد نسيه آلي الإنقضاء… ؟! كلا ، مراحم الرب كانت تنتظر الوقت المناسب لتعمل فيه… ثم جاء زمان افتقاده ونال الخلاص ، وهو على بعد أشبار من الموت …*
*نحن لا نعرف من هم المختارون. من كان يظن ان هذا اللص سيصير واحدا منهم!! من كان يظن أنه فى ساعة واحدة سينال ما ناله غيره بجهاد عشرات السنوات ؟! اننا نحكم حسب الظاهر ، ونحتقر البعض ، ونرثى للبعض ، وربما يكونون أفضل منا بمراحل … ومع ذلك نقول فى صدق ان هذا اللص ، قد دخل الفردوس عن جدارة واستحقاق.*
*لقد كان عجيبا ، وعجيبا جدا ، فى كل ما فعله…*
*اعترف بالمسيح ربا ، فقال له " اذكرنى يا رب ".*
*واعترف به ملكا ، فقال له " متى جئت فى ملكوتك ".*
*واعترف به مخلصا ، قادرا ينقله آلي الفردوس.*
*وعلى الصليب اعترف هذا اللص بخطاياه الشخصية ، واعترف باستحقاقه للموت. ووبخ زميله اللص الآخر قائلا له " أما نحن فبعدل " جوزينا " ، لأننا ننال استحقاق ما فعلنا ".*
*وانتهر زميله بسبب تجديفه عل السيد المسيح قائلا له " أو لا تخاف إذ أنت تحت هذا الحكم بعينه… وأما هذا فلم يفعل شيئا فى محلة (لو40:23،41). وهكذا اعترف ببر المسيح وخلوه من الخطية ، وبالتالى لا يكون قد صلب بسبب خطية له ، وبالاستنتاج يكون صلبه عن خطية غيره…*
*عجيب هذا حقا ، ان يكون الوحيد الذي دافع عن السيد المسيح وسط تلك الآلاف هو اللص اليمين!! لم يدافع عنه واحد من الإثنى عشر. لم يدافع عنه واحد من التلاميذ السبعين. لم يدافع عنه واحد من الذين شفاهم أو أقام موتاهم أو أخرج منهم الشياطين… لم يدافع عنه أحد… اجتاز المعصرة وحده.. والوحيد الذي دافع عنه ، ولم يقبل كلمة إساءة توجه إليه ، هو اللص اليمين!! من كان يظن فى جميع التلاميذ وفى جميع المؤمنين ، أن الوحيد الذي يدافع عنه هو اللص !! حقا – كما قال الرب – "انظروا ، لا تحتقروا أحد هؤلاء الصغار (متى10:18).*
*فلا تظن فى نفسك يا أخى انك شىء ، أو أنك أفضل من أمثال هؤلاء…لا تظن فى نفسك أنك كأحد الرسل أو أحد الأحباء أو المريدين او القريبين من الرب … فقد سكت كل هؤلاء ، لم يدافع واحد منهم عن المسيح ، والذى دافع عنه هو لص لم يكن يتوقعه أحد ، ولم يكن يسمع به أحد…*
*والجميل فى هذا اللص – غير دفاعه عن المسيح – انه كان مشغولا بأبديته. كان مهتما بإعداد العدة لمصيره الأبدى. هو أيضا لم يكن يفكر فى الآمه الجسدية ، وإنما فى مصيرة بعد الموت. لذلك صرخ فى استرحام وفى استغفار "اذكرنى يا رب "… اذكرنى فى مراحمك ، وليس فى خطاياى. أو كما قال داود النبى " اذكر يا رب مراحمك ورأفاتك فإنها ثابته منذ الأزل. خطايا شبابى وجهالاتى لا تذكر. كرحمتك اذكرنى أنت من أجل جودك يا رب " (مز6:25،7).*
*" اذكرنى " ولا تدخلنى فى زمرة أولئك الذين قلت لهم " إنى لم أعرفكم قط ".. اذكر هذا الجوار…انها ساعات خالدة فى حياتى ، تلك التى قضيتها آلي جوارك على الصليب. انها أسعد ساعات حياتى ، أتمتع بشركة آلامك ، وأفتخر بأنى " مع المسيح صلبت " (غل20:2). فمن أجل هذا الجوار اذكرنى. لقد كان صلبى آلي جوارك عارا لك ، ولكنه فخر أبدى لى. تكفينى هذه الساعات السعيدة معك ، ولكنى أريد أن أعتبرها كمجرد عربون…*
*إن عبارة " اذكرنى " التى أقولها لك ، تعنى وجود علاقة سابقة. تعنى أننى معروف عندك ، ومكتوب فى سفرك ، ومنقوش على كفك *
*لقد أحصيت مع أثمة (أش12:53) ، وصلبت مع الخطاة. وان حسب هذا عارا لك ، لكنه نعمة لى وبركة…ما ألذ وجودى إلى جوارك ، إنه ينسينى كل آلامى فلا أشعر بها … بل أشعر بروحك تتخلل كيانى كله ، وتطهرنى وتقدسنى ، وتجعلنى انسانا آخر… أنك كشعاع الشمس الذي قد يرقد إلى جوار آي جسم قذر، فلا يتسخ منه ، بل يطهره.. أنا معتز بصحبتك ، ليتنى عرفتك من قبل… فاذكرنى.*
*ليت كل واحد فينا يصيح مع اللص قائلا " اذكرنى يا رب " اذكر أن لك ابنا فى كورة بعيدة ، وعبدا ضالا خارج الحظيرة. اذكرنى فى ضعفى ، وفى ذلك ، وف سيبى ، اذكرنى فى سقوطى لكى تقيمنى وترد نفسى إليك. اذكرنى لأنى واحد من الذين " ليس لهم أحد يذكرهم ". ليس انسان يلقينى فى البركة فأبرأ (يو7:5).*
*ان قصة اللص اليمين هذه تعطينا فكرة ان ساعة الموت تختلف من انسان آلي آخر. لا نقل أنه ذكر الرب وتاب اذ كان لا بد أن يفعل هكذا فى ساعاته الأخيرة. كلا ،فاللص الآخر كان مثله فى ساعاته الأخيرة ومع ذلك يقول الكتاب أنه كان يجدف على المسيح ، وما كان يخاف الله ، وما كان يهتم بمصيره الأبدى. وإنما كان كل همه أن يتخلص من الصليب ( لو39:23) ، ليعود فيتمتع بهذا العالم… وهكذا استحق الانتهار من زميله. وفى ساعة الموت : بدلا من أن يتوب عن خطاياه ، كان يرتكب خطايا جديدة ، بقسوة قلب !! …كان هذا اللص اليسار قريبا من المسيح بالجسد ، كان آلي جواره. أما قلبه فكان مبتعدا عنه بعيدا بما لا يقاس ، حتى فى ساعة الموت !! ان ساعة الموت لم تستطع أن تذكره بالتوبة ، ولا ان تدفعه آلي الاستعداد… إطلاقا*
*إنه لم يتأثر بمغفرة المسيح لصالبيه : ولم تملكه الغيرة من أجل الوعد الذي ناله زميله بدخول الفردوس. ولم يؤمن إذ رأى السماء ، والأرض ماجت مرتعدة ، والصخور تشققت ، والظلمة سادت على الكون… بل كان منشغلا عن أبديته ، حتى فى ساعة الموت. مازال يحب العالم ومعاودة المعيشة فيه… لا يريد المسيح ولا صحبته ، وانما يحب أن يستغله كوسيلة للنزول من على الصليب…*
*انه درس قاس لكل من يؤجل التوبة ، وفى ظنه أنه سيتوب فى أواخر أيامه ، التى لا يعرف لها موعدا! كثير من الناس يكونون فى ساعة الموت مثل اللص الذي على الشمال ، يجدفون ويتذمرون ويشتهون العالم الحاضر !! من كان عبدا لعادة من الصعب أن يبطلها بالتأجيل ، حتى دقت يداه وقدماه بالمسامير ، وكان بينه وبين الموت دقائق !! اذا لم يتعاون الإنسان مع النعمة فى قلبه ساعة الموت ، فمن الممكن أن يخطىء فى تلك الساعة ايضا .*
*كثيرون فى ساعة الموت يبكون بدموع … ليس بكاء على خطاياهم ، وانما لأن الموت سيحرمهم من ملاذ الحياة !! يبكون لأن الموت سيفصلهم عن أحبائهم وعن شهواتهم… ما يزال العالم حلوا فى قلوبهم ، حتى فى ساعة الموت… لا تظنوا ان الموت – بالضرورة – يجلب للإنسان خشوعا !.. ليس لكل الناس. ان اللص اليمين إستفاد من ساعة الموت ، واللص اليسار لم يستفد… وبينما كان اللص اليسار يجدف ويعير ، كان زميله يصلى ، ويتضرع قائلا " اذكرنى يا رب متى جئت فى ملكوتك ".*
*والرب لم يتخل عن هذا اللص التائب. ولم يتمهل عليه ، وانما كانت استجابة صلاته اسرع مما كان يتوقع. ان اللص فى آخر ساعاته لم يفقد رجاءه فى مراحم الرب. والرب ايضا قوى رجاءه واكده تأكيدا بقوله: " الحق أقول لك أنك اليوم تكون معى..". انك الآن معى وبعد قليل ستكون معى. ولكن شتان بين الحالتين… كما كنت معى فى الألم ستكون معى " فى الفردوس". أنت الآن تتعذب ، وهناك تتعزى…*​


*ويقول الرب " فى الفردوس " انما صحح للص خطأ وقع فيه. وصححه له بنفس طريقة المسيح الهادئة اللطيفة …*
*لقد قال اللص " اذكرنى يا رب متى جئت فى ملكوتك ". وحسنا آمن ان للمسيح ملكوتا روحيا فى السموات ، وأن مملكته ليست من هذا العالم كما يطلب العالميون… ولكن ملكوت السموات لا يدخله الناس الا بعد القيامة العامة ، أما بعد الموت مباشرة ، فيذهبون إلى مكان الإنتظار. مكان إنتظار الأبرار هو الفردوس. وهكذا لم يقل السيد للص " اليوم تكون معى فى ملكوتى " وإنما " فى الفردوس ".. وبهذا باشر الرب وظيفته كمعلم صالح ، حتى على الصليب ، بنفس طريقته الوديعة فى التعليم ، شارحا للمخطىء خطأه دون أن يقوله له أنك أخطأت .*
*ستكون معى فى الفردوس ، كعربون … وستأتى معى على السحاب فى مجيئى الثانى. وستقف على يمينى فى يوم الدينونة ، كما أنت الآن عن يمينى على الصليب ، رمزا للابرار… وستملك أيضا معى فى ملكوتى. وتكون معى فى الأبدية التى لا تنتهى… ها أنا معك كل الأيام والى انقضاء الدهر…*
*لعل هذا الموعد قد جعل اللص ينتظر الموت بفرح ، ليكون مع المسيح ، فذاك أفضل جدا… هنا نقول ما ألذ الموت ! " اين شوكتك يا موت " !! إن الموت مرعب للأشرار لكنه مفرح للذين يرقدون على رجاء ، للذين نالوا المواعيد ، ونظروا الأكاليل ، واطمأنوا إلى مصيرهم بعد الموت ، ورن فى آذانهم قول المسيح " اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس " .*
*وبقوله " تكون معى فى الفردوس " ، لم يعلن للص غفران خطيئته فحسب ، وإنما أعلن ايضا فتح باب الفردوس لأول مرة بعد خطيئة آدم. هذا الفردوس الذي كان مغلقا منذ ذلك الزمان ، لا يستحق أحد دخوله بسبب الخطية. وهذه العبارة التى قالها الرب للص ، نتذكرها كلما نودع نفسا رحلت عن عالمنا. فنقول فى صلاة الجناز " إفتح لها يارب باب الفردوس كما فتحته لذلك اللص ".*
*إن المغفرة التى نالها اللص هى عمل إلهى ، وفتح باب الفردوس هو عمل إلهى أيضا. عملان قام بهما الرب على الصليب يثبتان لاهوته. إنه لم يصل لأجل اللص للمغفرة ولدخول الفردوس ، انما قال له بسلطان " اليوم تكون معى…". وكأنه بهذا باشر عمله كديان عادل من حقه أن يصدر حكما فى أبدية انسان ، فحكم للص بدخول الفردوس فى نفس اليوم. من من البشر له سلطان أن يفعل هذا ؟! إنه سلطان إلهى لا يقدر عليه انسان… كذلك فتح الفردوس : أمر لم يقو عليه أحد من قبل ، لا رئيس ولا نبيا. من استطاع أن يفتح باب الفردوس المغلق ، أو من استطاع أن يدخله ؟! لا أحد. كلهم انتظروا حتى يأتى المخلص فيفتح لهم. إنه عمل إلهى… وهو ايضا إعلان عن كفاية هذا الدم المسفوك عنا لفتح باب الفردوس.*
*حقا إنه صاحب السلطان. " يفتح ولا أحد يغلق. ويغلق ولا أحد يفتح " ( رؤ 1 : 18 ) 0 بل بيده مفاتيح السماء والأرض ، وبسلطانه يهبها لتلاميذه ، وكلائه على الأرض 0 هو الذي فتح للعذارى والحكيمات 0 وإليه تضرعت الجاهلات قائلات " ياربنا يا ربنا ، افتح لنا " ( متى 25 : 11 ) ولكنه لا يفتح فردوسه ، إلا للذين فتحوا له قلوبهم ، كاللص اليمين الذي استحق أن يقول له " اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس " 000 *
*وعبارة " اليوم تكون معى " دليل أكيد على عدم وجود مطهر *
*كما يظن البعض 0 فاللص دخل الفردوس فى نفس يوم وفاته ، دون أن يقضى فى هذا المسمى بالمطهر ساعة واحدة !!00 كما أن عبارة " اليوم " تكون معى ، تنفى الفكرة التى بها يظن البعض أن روح الميت تظل باقية تتردد على أماكن سكاناها حتى اليوم الثالث إلى أن تصلى الكنيسة صلاة فى اليوم الثالث لصرف تلك الروح !*
*هل بقيت روح اللص اليمين إلى اليوم الثالث أم فى نفس اليوم كانت فى الفردوس ؟ ! 000 *
*وبعبارة الفردوس شرح الرب مصير الإنسان بعد الموت ، وكيف ان الفردوس هو مكان الإنتظار للآبرار وكيف انهم سيكونون هناك مع المسيح يتمتعون به 0 *
*اليوم تكون " معى " 0 إنها متعه جميلة أن نكون مع الرب " 0 *
*إن الوجود مع الرب هو أجمل من الفردوس أو هو أجمل ما فى الفردوس أو هو الفردوس ذاته ، بل هو النعيم الحقيقى ، أن نوجد معه 0 هذا هو ما قاله الرب ، وما وعد به 000 " آتى وآخذكم إلى ، حتى حيث أكون أنا تكونون أنتم أيضاً " ( يو 14 : 3 ) 0 ما أجمل هذا الوعد 0 إنه أملنا الذي نسعى إليه ، وتتشهاه 000 *
*إن الحياة الروحية كلها هى " معية مع الرب " 000 *
*بهذا الوعد ، أفرح الرب قلب اللص ، ولم تشغله ألام الصلب عن التحدث مع هذا الإنسان وطمأنته وإسعاده… ونسى السيد الرب آلامه المبرحة ، نسى الشوك والمسامير وألم الجروح وجسده المنهك ، وشغل وقته بالإصغاء آلي هذا اللص والتحدث معه وطمأنة قلبه… حقا إن " المحبة لا تطلب ما لنفسها " (1كو5:13). بل ما هه للآخرين (1كو24:10). ما أكثر ما يأتى إلينا إنسان فى وقت تعبنا أو مشغوليتنا ، فنتبرم به ، ونتضايق ، ونقول له 5" طيب يا أخى بعدين ، أنا مش فاضى لك دلوقتى ، إستنى شوية ". أما السيد المسيح فحتى على الصليب ، لم يقل مثل هذه العبارات. وإنما على الرغم من آلامه أعطى اللص الإهتمام الذي يحتاج اليه ، واستجاب طلبته وأسعد قلبه. وأرانا أنه حتى على الصليب يمكن القيام بخدمة للآخرين …*
*وفى الإهتمام باللص يظهر لنا الرب أهمية العمل الفردى آلي جوار العمل الجماعى. فبالإضافة آلي عمل الفداء العظيم المقدم للعالم أجمع ، لكل من يؤمن به ، وبالإضافة إلى غفرانه لصالبيه ، كان له أيضا عمل فردى مع اللص. لأن الفرد – عند المسيح – لا يتوه وسط الجماعة… ما تزال له قيمته ، وله اهتمامه…*
*وهكذا كان السيد المسيح فى كل كرازته على الأرض يعمل فى الميدانين معا : العمل الجماعى ، والعمل الفردى : العمل الجماعى وسط الجماهير الكثيرة ، وسط الجموع المزدحمة حواليه فى عظته على الجبل ، ووسط الخمسة الآلاف الذي اشبعهم بخمس خبزات وسمكتين … وله العمل الفردى وسط الاثنى عشر ، أو وسط ثلاثة منهم هم بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا ، أو مع نيقوديموس ، أو فى بيت مريم ومرثا ، أو المرأة السامرية عند البئر…*
*إن الله لا ينسى الفرد وسط الجماعة. ولا يضيع فرد فى زحمة الناس. لا يضيع الخروف الضال فى زحمة الاهتمام بالتسعة والتسعين الباقين… لا يضيع اللص اليمين وسط الاهتمام بخلاص العالم كله.*​

*هوذا ابنك … هودا أمك (يوحنا 26:19،27)*​ 
*كان الاهتمام بالآخرين هو أول ما يشغل الرب على الصليب. فكما أهتم بصالبيه ، وقال " يا أبتاه أغفر لهم " وكما اهتم باللص اليمين ووعده قائلا " اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس " ، اهتم أيضا بأمه ، وعهد برعايتها إلى تلميذه الحبيب يوحنا.*
*عهد بالبتول آلي تلميذه البتول…*
*عهد بأمه التى حملته كثيرا على صدرها ، آلي تلميذه الحبيب الذي أتكأ كثيرا على صدره. عهد بأمه التى وقفت آلي جوار صليبه ، آلي تلميذه الوحيد الذي تبعه حتى الصليب. *
*عهد بأمه التى حملت فى داخلها جمر لاهوته ، آلي تلميذه الذي كتب انجلا فيما بعد يثبت فيه لاهوته.*
*قال لها " هذا هو ابنك. وقال له " هذه هى امك ".*
*ومن ذلك الحين أخذها التلميذ إلى بيته (يو47:19). *
*وبهذا أعطانا الرب مثالا عن الاهتمام بالأقرباء حسب الجسد ، وبخاصة الأم. لقد اهتم بهذا المستودع الذي حمله تسعة أشهر ، وبهذه الأم التى اهتمت به قبلا ، والتى عاش خاضعا لها (لو51:2). *
*ان الشخص فى آلامه يكون موضع اهتمام الناس به. اما المسيح فى آلامه ، فكان هو المهتم بغيره…*
*كم بالحرى الآن وهو فى راحته ، يهتم بنا بالأكثر…*
*اهتمامه الأول وجهه إلى غفران الخطايا ، وبعد ذلك اهتم بالرعاية الاجتماعية. وكانت الأم هى أول من اهتم به فى هذه الرعاية .*
*لقد ظن البعض – عن سوء فهم – أن السيد الرب فى تركيزه على العلاقات الروحية ، قد أبطل الاهتمام بهذه العلاقات العائلية فى قوله " من هى أمى ، ومن هم أخوتى… الذي يفعل مشيئة أبى الذي فى السموات هو أخى وأختى وأمى " (متى48:12،50). ولكن هذا الفهم الخاطىء ألغاه الرب على الصليب.*
*إن التكريس ، والتفرغ لخدمة الرب ، والانشغال بالأسرة الكبيرة التى هى الكنيسة الجامعة ، كل ذلك لا يعنى إهمال الانسان لأقربائه وخاصة ، ولا سيما أهل بيته. (1تى8:5) وكل ذلك لا يعفى الانسان من أكرام والديه أو من الاهتمام بأمه.*
*وكأنما كان هناك موعد بين السيد المسيح وأمه القديسة العذراء. كان وجهها الطاهر أول وجه يراه عند مجيئه آلي هذا العالم بالجسد ، وكان آخر وجه يراه قبيل تسليمه الروح فى يدى الآب … إنه قلب الأم المحب الذي يسعى وراء الابن أينما كان ، ويلازمه فى آلامه فى حب.. ويناجيه بتلك العبارة المؤثرة " أما العالم فيفرح لقبوله الخلاص. وأما أحشائى فتلتهب بالنار عند نظرى إلى صلبوتك الذي أنت صابر عليه من أجل الكل ياإبنى وإلهى" .*
*وهو أيضا قلب الابن الذي يهتم بأمه وهو فى عمق آلامه.*
*وهكذا وجد السيد المسيح من اللازم أن يعتنى بأمه فى آلامه ، ويقول لها كلمة تعزية بينما يجوز فى نفسه سيف (لو35:2)… وجد من المناسب له كإبن أن يعزى أمه فى آلامها. وقد عزاها بثلاثة أمور : بالحديث معها ، وبالعناية بها وتدبير أمورها. وبمنحها ابنا روحيا يؤنس وحدتها..*
*وحدث الرب مع أمه على الصليب يختلف عن حديثه مع اللص اليمين. هو الذي بدأ الكلام ، والرب رد عليه. أما مع القديسة مريم ، فالرب هو الذي بدأ الكلام… إنها أمه. لا ينتظر حتى تكلمه فيرد عليها. ولا ينتظر حتى تشكو إليه فينظر فى شكواها… وهى لن تشكو. فقد تعودت العذراء أن تصمت. حتى إلى جوار الصليب ، لم يقل أحد أنها كانت تصرخ أو تندب ، إنما كانت رصينة ورزينة فى ألمها ، وصامتة. وكان الرب يفهم صمتها ويسمعه ، ويعرف دواخل قلبها ومشاعرها. فكلمها دون أن تطلب. وأطاعت كلامه ، وذهبت مع التلميذ الحبيب آلي بيته…*
*وكانت العذراء بركة ليوحنا ، وبركة لبيته ، منحه المسيح اياها ، مكافأة له على حبه …أخذها التلميذ كجوهرة ثمينة أغلى من العالم كله… وظلت فى بيته وديعة غالية حتى تنيحت… ويقال أن يوحنا الرسول لم يبرح أورشليم إلا بعد نياحة العذراء… إن كان يوحنا قد وصل فى حبه أنه تبع المسيح إلى الصليب ، وظل واقفا إلى جواره ، فيجب أن ينال مكافأة على ذلك ، هنا وفى الأبدية… أما هنا ، فقد نال بركة العذراء ، وإقامتها فى بيته… إن كل الذين يتبعون المسيح ، لابد أن يأخذوا منه شيئا… لابد أن يغترفوا من بركاته ومن نعمه.*
*والعذراء أخذت يوحنا لها ابنا. اعطاها الرب أكثر تلاميذه حبا وعاطفة ورقة وتعلقا واخلاصا…يوحنا الحبيب أكثر من تكلم من الرسل عن المحبة… هو الذي قال أن " الله محبة " (1يو16:4) ، هو التلميذ الذي " يتكىء فى حضن يسوع " ، وكان " يسوع يحبه ". إنه أكثر إنسان يقدم للعذراء صورة إبنها…*
*كان يبدو أن المسيح على الصليب لا يملك شيئا. حتى ملابسه ، أخذوها واقتسموها فيما بينهم. ولكنه كان يملك يوحنا ، فأعطاه لأمه ، يوحنا الذي وهب قلبه للمسيح ، فأخذ المسيح هذا القلب ، ووهبه لأمه… وهكذا جمع الرب محبيه معا… واهتم بأمه عاطفيا ، كما اهتم بها ماديا…*
*ترى من الذي كان يهتم بالآخر : العذراء أم يوحنا …كانت العذراء فى بيت يوحنا ، لا لتأكل منه ، وانما لتملأه بركة ونعمة… ولكى تمنحه أيضا معرفة بالمسيح ، أعمق من كل ما يعرفونه. وأوسع …*
*نلاحظ أن كون المسيح يعهد بأمه آلي تلميذه يوحنا ، يحمل دلالة اكيدة على ان السيدة العذراء لم يكن لها أبناء آخرون بعد المسيح كما يدعى البروتستانت. لأ؟نه لو كان لها أبناء ، لكانوا أولى برعايتها وبنوال بركتها من آي شخص غريب… لقد كانت العذراء وحيدة فى ذلك الوقت : ليس لها أبناء ، ويوسف النجار قد تنيح منذ زمن . فعهد بها المسيح إلى تلميذه…*
*وعبارة " هذا هو أبنك " تعطينا فكرة عن البنوة الروحية كما توضح لنا كرامة العذراء بالنسبة آلي آبائنا الرسل انفسهم …*​ 

*إلهى إلهى لماذا تركتنى (متى46:27)*
*هذه العبارة لاتعنى أن لاهوته قد ترك ناسوته ، ولا أن الآب قد ترك الابن … لا تعنى الانفصال ، وانما تعنى ان الاب قد تركه للعذاب.*
*أن لاهوته لم يترك ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين… بهذا نؤمن ، وبهذا نصلى فى القداس الإلهى… ولو كان لاهوته قد انفصل عنه ، ما اعتبرت كفارته غير محدوده ، تعطى فدءا غير محدود ، يكفى لغفران جميع الخطايا لجميع البشر فى جميع الأجيال… إذن فلم يحدث ترك بين لاهوته وناسوته.*
*ومن جهة علاقته بالآب ، فلم يتركه الآب ، " لأنه فى الأب ، والآب فيه " (يو11:14).*
*اذن ما معنى عبارة " لماذا تركتنى " ؟*
*ليس معناها الانفصال ، وانما معناها : تركتنى للعذاب. تركتنى اتحمل الغضب اإلهى على الخطية. هذا من جهة النفس. أما من جهة الجسد ، فقد تركتنى أحس العذاب وأشعر به. كان ممكنا ألا يشعر بألم ، بقوة اللاهوت… ولو حدث ذلك لكانت عملية الصلب صورية ولم تتم الآلام فعلا ، وبالتالى لم يدفع ثمن الخطية ولم يتم الفداء…*
*ولكن الآب ترك الابن يتألم ، والابن قبل هذا الترك وتعذب به. وهو من أجل هذا جاء.. كان تركا باتفاق.. *
*من أجل محبته للبشر ، ومن أجل وفاء العدل… تركه يتألم ويبذل ، ويدفع ،دون أن ينفصل عنه… لم يكن تركا أقنوميا ، بل تركا تدبيريا… تركه بحب ، " سر أن يسحقه بالحزن " (أش10:53).*
*مثال لتقريب المعنى :*
*لنفرض أن طفلا اصطحبه أبوه لاجراء عملية جراحية له ، كفتح دمل مثلا أو خراج. وأمسكه أبوه بيديه " وبدأ الطبيب يعمل عمله ، والطفل يصرخ مستغيثا بأبيه " ليه سبتنى ". وهو فى الواقع لم يتركه ، بل هو ممسك به بشدة ، ولكنه قد تركه للالم ، وتركه فى حب … هذا نوع من الترك ، مع عد:م الانفصال.. نقوله لمجرد تقريب المعنى ، والقياس مع الفارق…*
*ان عبارة " تركتنى " تعنى ان آلام الصليب كانت آلاما حقيقية0 وآلام الغضب الإلهى كانت مبرحة00 فى هذا الترك تركزت كل آلام الصليب ، وكل آلام الفداء00 هنا يقف المسيح كذبيحة محرقة ، وكذبيحة اثم تشتعل فيه النار الإلهية حتى تتحول الذبيحة آلي رماد ، وتوفى عدل الله كاملا00*
*كثير من المفسرين يرون ان الرب بقوله " إلهى إلهى لماذا تركتنى " إنما كان يذكر اليهود بالمزمور الثانى والعشرين الذي يبدأ بهذه العبارة0 كانوا " يضلون إذ لا يعرفون الكتب" (متى29:22) بينما كانت هذه الكتب " هى التى تشهد له" (يو39:5) فأحالهم السيد المسيح إلى هذا المزمور بالذات. وكانوا لا يعرفون المزامير بأول عبارة فيه ، كما يفعل الرهبان فى أيامنا…*
*وماذا فى هذا المزمور عنه ؟*
*فيه " ثقبوا يدى وقدمى ، واحصوا كل عظامى… وهم ينظرون ويتفرسون فى. يقسمون ثيابى بينهم ، وعلى قميصى يقترعون" (ع17،18). وواضح ان داود النبى الذي قال هذا المزمور ، لم يثقب أحد يديه ولا قدميه ، ولم يقسم أحد ثيابه ، ولم يقترعوا على قميصه… وانما هذا المزمور ، قد قيل بروح النبوة على المسيح… وكأن المسيح على الصليب يقول لهم : أذهبوا واقراءوا مزمور " إلهى إلهى لماذا تركتنى" وانظروا ما قيل عنى… ترون أنه قيل فيه عنى أيضا :*
*عار عند البشر ، ومحتقر الشعب. كل الذين يروننى يستهزئون بى يفغرون الشفاه وينغضون الرأس قائلين : اتكل على الرب فلينجه ، لينقذه لأنه سر به (ع6-8)…*
*ويعوزنا الوقت أن فحصنا كل المزمور… أنه صورة واضحة لآلام المسيح على الصليب. وجههم اليه. وفتح أذهانهم ليفهموا الكتب (لو45:24).*
*كل نص المزمور بدأ يتحقق ، لذلك قال بعد حين " قد أكمل ". ولكن لماذا لم يقل " قد أكمل " مباشرة بعد إلهى إلهى لماذا تركتنى" ؟ لأن هناك عبارة أخرى فى المزمور لم تكمل بعد وهى عبارة " يبست مثل شقفة قوتى ، ولصق لسانى بحنكى " (ع15). إن هذه ايضا ستحقق بعد حين عندما يقول " أنا عطشان". لذلك قال بعدها " قد أكمل "*
*ولكن لماذا قال المسيح " إلهى ،إلهى" ؟ *
*لقد قالها بصفته نائبا عن البشرية. قالها لأنه "أخلى ذاته ، وأخذ شكل العبد ، صائرا شبه الناس ، وقد وجد الهيئة كإنسان ، ( فى7:2،8) قالها لأنه " وضع نفسه " و"أطاع حتى الموت ، موت الصليب " (فى 9:2) أنه يتكلم الآن كابن للإنسان ، أخذ طبيعة الانسان، وأخذ موضعه ، ووقف نائبا عن الانسان وبديلا أمام الله ، كابن بشر ، وضعت عليه كل خطايا البشر ، وهو الآن يدفع ديونهم جميعا…*
*هنا نرى البشرية كلها تتكلم على فمه…واذ وضعت عليه كل خطايا البشر ، والخطية انفصال عن الله ، وموضع غضب الله ، لذلك تصرخ البشرية على فمه " إلهى إلهى ، لماذا تركتنى "…*
*لقد ناب السيد المسيح عن البشرية فى أشياء كثيرة ، أن لم يكن فى كل الأشياء !! *
*ناب عنا فى الصوم : لم يستطيع آدم وحواء أن يصوما عن الثمرة المحرمة ، وقطفا وأكلا ، وبدأ السيد حياته بالصوم حتى عن الطعام المحلل. لم يكن فى حاجة إلى الصوم ، ولكنه " صام عنا أربعين ليلة " كما تقول تسابيح الكنيسة.*
*وناب عنا فى طاعة الناموس : " الرب من السماء أشرف إلى بنى البشر ، لينظر هل من فاهم طالب الله. الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا. ليس من يعمل صلاحا ، ليس ولا واحد " (مز2:14،3). وجاء المسيح ، فناب عن البشر فى طاعة الآب ، نفذ الناموس لكى " يكمل كل بر" ( متى15:3). كما ذكرت وقت العماد… وهكذا ناب عن البشرية فى تقديم حياة طاهرة مقبولة أمام الله الآب…*
*وناب عنا أيضا فى الموت وفى العذاب وفى دفع ثمن الخطية و" الذي بلا خطية صار خطية لأجلنا " (2كو21:5). واحتمل كل لعنة الناموس. واحتمل كل غضب الله على الخطاة بكل ما فيه من مرارة. وكنائب عن البشرية قال " إلهى إلهى لماذا تركتنى "…*
*وهذا الذي اعان الكل ولم يترك أحدا ، تركه الكل حتى الآب…وبهذا دفع ثمن الخطية ، وتحمل الغضب وخرج منتصرا ، بعد أن جاز معصرة الألم وحده ، نفسا وجسدا…*
*وفى هذا كله أعطانا درسا. لكى نحترس نحن.*
*ان كانت الخطية تسبب كل هذا الترك وكل هذا التخلى ، وكل هذا الالم ، فلنسلك نحن بتدقيق (أف15:5) ولنخف أن نترك الرب لئلا يتركنا. فإن الإبن نفسه قد ترك. وألم الترك لا يطاق. وفى كل ذلك فلنشكر ربنا يسوع المسيح ونسبحه على كل هذاالحب وهذا البذل…*
*ان عبارة " لماذا تركتنى" ، تعطينا الكثير من العزاء كلما نقع فى الصيقات… ان كان الله الآب" لم يشفق على ابنه " (رو22:8). وسلمه لهذا العذاب والحزن ، فلماذا نتذمر نحن على الآلام التى يسمح بها الآب؟!… ان كان الآب قد سر ان يسحق بالحزن ابنه الوحيد الحبيب الذي قال عنه : " هذا هو ابنى الحبيب الذي به سررت" (متى17:3). ومع ذلك فنحن لم نتعرض لشىء من كل آلام المسيح على الرغم من استحقاقنا لكل ألم فلماذا اذن نتذمر على الضيقات ؟.*​ 
*ان الابن شرب الكأس التى قدمها له الآب ، وقال له " لتكن مشيئتك ". وأطاع حتى الموت ، موت الصليب ، بكل خضوع. أما عبارة " لماذا تركتنى " ، فلم تكن نوعا من الاحتجاج أو الشكوى- كما قلنا- انما كانت مجرد تسجيل لآلامه ، واثبات حقيقتها ، واعلانا بأن عمل الفداء سائر فى طريق التمام…*​ 
*أنا عطشان (يوحنا28:19)*​ 
*من أجل خطاياى- ايها الأخ- ومن أجل خطاياك ، جف حلق الرب على الصليب، و " لصق لسانه بحنكه " ويبست مثل شقفة قوته " (مز15:22)…*
*مياه جسده قد تصفت ونزفت ، وذلك لأسباب كثيرة :*
*بعضها لأجل العرق الكثير الذي سال منه كقطرات دم ، وهو يجاهد لأجلنا فى بستان جثسيمانى *
*( لو44:22). والعرق الذي سال منه فى الطريق وهو يحمل الصليب ، وطوال المدة تحت أشعة الشمس المحرقة فى نصف النهار.. وبخاصة من أجل التعب والارهاق والانهاك الذي تعرض له فى كثيرة المحاكمات وكثرة اللطمات.*
*يضاف آلي كل هذا الدم الكثير الذي نزف منه ، بسبب الجلد المريع ، وبسبب اكليل الشوك ، وبسبب المسامير…*
*لكل ذلك جف حلقه ، واحتمل حتى لم تبق فى جسده قوة ، فقال " أنا عطشان"…*
*وبهذا أعلن ان الطريق اخذ سبيله آلي الحديد المحمى بالنار ، أو أعلن ان النار بدأت تلتهم ذبيحة المحرقة…أو اعلن ان العدل الالهى يتقاضى أجره ، وان اللاهوت- كعهده- لم يتدخل لتخفيف الالم عن الناسوت ، فكان ألما كاملا ، تنسم منه الآب رائحة الرضا ، وعبر عنه الابن بعبارة " أنا عطشان "… فليخز الآن أوطيخا الذي قلل من حقيقة ناسوت الرب. فلو لم يكن ناسوته كاملا ، ما قال " أنا عطشان" …*
*عجيب ان يعطش الينبوع ، الذي يهب الماء الحى لجميع العطاش (يو37:7). الذي قال للمرأة السامرية " من يشرب من الماء الذي أعطيه أنا ، فلن يعطش آلي الأبد. بل الماء الذي أعطية ، يصير فيه ينبوع ماء ينبع آلي حياة أبدية . (يو14:4).*
*ماذا كان يقصد بعبارة " أنا عطشان " ؟*
*لا شك أنه كان عطشانا فعلا من الناحية الجسدية. ومن الناحية الروحية كان عطشانا ايضا لهذا الخلاص الذي يقدمه للعالم ، كان عطشانا لعبارة " قد أكمل " التى سيقولها بعد… مثلما قال للمرأة السامرية " اعطينى لأشرب " ولم يكن يقصد هذا الماء المادى " الذي كل من يشرب منه يعطش ايضا (يو7:4،13) ، والذى لم يأخذه منها. وانما كان عطشانا اليها هى والى أهل السامرة ، آلي خلاصها وخلاصهم.*
*ولم يقل " أنا عطشان " لكى يأخذ من الناس ماء.. كان يعرف انهم سيقدمون له خلا! (متى44:27،48). كان يعرف ذلك بلاهوته الذي ينكشف أمامه الغيب والمستقبل. وكان يعرف ذلك من حيث معرفته بالنبوءة التى تقول "وفى عطشى يسقوننى خلا " (مز21:69).*
*لم يقل " أنا عطشان " ليطلب منهم ماءا ، فالله لا يمكن أن يلتمس معونة من البشر. وايضا لأنه كان عازما ان يشرب كأس الالم حتى التمام. لذلك اكتفى عندما قدموا له خلا ممزوجا بالمر ، كنوع من التخدير لتخفيف ألمه ، و" لم يرد أن يشرب "- (متى 34:27).*
*انما اراد الرب ان يتمم النبوءات عنه وان يعلن ان الثمن قد دفع ، لكى يطمئن البشر…*
*اما البشرية الخاطئة فاستهزأت به فيما هو يدفع ثمن خلاصها. فقدموا له خلا فى عطشه ، لكى يزيدوا المه ألما.. أترانا نحن نفعل ذلك أيضا ، وكلما يطلب الرب أن يرتوى بخلاصنا ، ويشرب من نتاج كرمته التى يسرى عصيرها فى عروقنا ، أترانا نقدم له خلا بأفعالنا الردئية وبلهونا وعبثنا واهمالنا ؟!*
*يا أخى اخفض تلك القصبة التى ترفعها آلي فم المسيح وابعد عن شفتيه تلك الاسفنجه المملوءة خلا ، واندم على جرحك لمشاعر من أحبك واعمل اعمالا تليق بالتوبة. واذا سمعت الرب يقول " أنا عطشان " فقل له : أنا يا رب الذي جففت حلقك بخطاياى ليتنى أستطيع أن أرويك بدموعى. ليتك تضرب بعصاك هذه الصخرة الصلبة – التى هى قلبى – وتفجر منها ماءا يرويك…*​

*قد أكمل ( يوحنا 30:19)*​ 
*المسيح إلهنا البار ، الكامل فى كل شىء ، القدوس الذي بلا خطية وحدة ، الذي عاش على الارض حياة كاملة استطاع أن يرضى بها الله الاب ، هو ايضا كان كاملا فى كرازته وفى خدمته. استطاع أن يكمل رسالته التى أعطاها الآب إياها ، ويصيح صيحة النصرة الأولى.*
*" العمل الذي اعطيتنى لأعمل ، قد أكملته ". (يو4:17).*
*لقد استطاع ان يكمل كل بر. كمل بر الناموس كله ، وصاح أمام الناس "من منكم يبكتنى على خطية " (يو46:8). كما كمل ايضا جميع النبوءات الخاصة به والخاصة بعمل الفداء العظيم… فى سنوات قليلة ، حوالى ثلاث سنوات وبضعة شهور ، استطاع ان يعمل أعمالا لم يعملها احد من قبل ، واستطاع أن يكرز ببشارة الملكوت ويقول للآب " أنا مجدتك على الارض… أنا أظهرت اسمك للناس الذين أعطيتنى من العالم.. الكلام الذي أعطيتنى قد أعطيتهم.. الذين اعطيتنى حفظتهم ، ولم يهلك منهم أحد… عرفتهم أسمك ، وسأعرفهم (يو17).*
*وهكذا أكمل النبوءات ، وأكمل الطاعة وأكمل كل بر ، وأكمل عمله الكرازى ، وأكمل الحب اذ أحب خاصته الذين فى العالم ، احبهم حتى المنتهى (يو1:13) ثم صعد على الصليبليكمل عمل البذل ، ويكمل الفداء والكفارة والخلاص… ويكمل عمل المصالحة الذي به يصلح السمائيين مع الارضيين…*
*وفوق هذا المذبح ، وضع الله عليه اثم جميعنا…وضع الله عليه جميع الخطايا ، لجميع الناس ، فى جميع الأجيال ، من آدم إلى آخر الدهور بكل ما فيها من بشاعة ومن دنس ومن خيانة ومن ضعف بكل ما فيها من زنا وفجور وكذب وسرقة وقتل وحسد وكبرياء… حتى صاح الابن قائلا " قدأكمل "… ونحن نضع أيدينا على هذه الذبيحة الطاهرة ، ونعترف كل يوم بخطايا جديدة ، نضيفها آلي آلامه لكى يمحوها بدمه الكريم*
*وكما كملت الخطايا على كتفيه ، كمل ايضا العار الواقع عليه…وهكذا قال فى ذلك " بذلت ظهرى للضاربين ، وخدى للناتفين ، وجهى لم استره عن خزى البصاق " (أش6:50). وقال ايضا " كل الذين يروننى يستهزئون بى. عار عند البشر ومحتقر الشعب " (مز7:22،6). فى كل هذا تعرض للضرب والاهانة والجلد والاستهزاء ، وكل صنوف التحقير والتهكم ، وكلمات التجديف والتعيير وكانوا يلطمونه قائلين تنبأ لنا أيها المسيح من لطمك (متى67:26،68)!! وألبسوه الثوب الأرجوانى وأكليل الشوك ، وصلبوه بين لصين ليحققوا فيه قول الكتاب ملعون كل من علق على خشبه (غل13:3) (تث23:21)… وهكذا *
*" صار لأجلنا " . وفوق الخشبة ايضا أشبعوه إهانات وسبا ، حتى لينظر آلي كل هذا العار ويقول : قد أكمل..*
*وكما كمل عاره كملت آلامه بالجسد ، وكمل الغضب الواقع عليه. دفع الثمن كله ، وقدم نفسه فدية ، وظلت النار تشتعل فى ذبيحة المحرقة حتى حولتها إلى رماد (لا10:6). ولما رأى الرب انه قد أكمل عمل الكفارة والفداء ، وأنه أعطى العدل الإلهى كل ما يطلب ولم يعد له شىء بعد ، صاح فى نصرة قائلا *
*" قد أكمل" …*
*قد أكمل عمل الخلاص للجميع ، وتم الفداء ، واستطاع نسل المرأة أن يسحق رأس الحية… استطاع الله وقد " ملك على خشبة " (مز10:96) ان يدمر مملكة الشيطان. الآن أصبحت الكفارة كاملة كافية للكل. الآن ينشق حجاب الهيكل ، ويفتح الطريق أمام قدس الاقداس… لقد كمل الصلح ، وكمل الرجاء أمام القديسين الراقدين. ولم يبق الا أن يقوم الرب كجبار ، يتقلد سيفه على فخذه ، ويستله وينجح ويملك (مز3:45). لذلك صاح الرب فى فرح " قد أكمل"…*
*ان عبارة " قد أكمل " هى هتاف الفرح والانتصار. هتف به الرب الذي صارع وملك. واستطاع أنيشترينا بثمن ، ويؤسس ملكوته الروحى ، ويحطم مملكة الشيطان الذي كان يدعى من قبل " رئيس هذا العالم" (يو30:14).*
*هل تستطيع يا أخى أن تنجح مثل الرب ؟ هل تستطيع أن تصعد على الصليب ، وتسحق رأس الحية ؟ هل تستطيع أن تنظر آلي عملك الذي اعطاك الرب إياه وتقول " قد أكمل ". ليتك تضع أمامك كل حين هذا الشعار الجميل " العمل الذي أعطيتنى لأعمل قد أكملته "…*
*ضع أمامك باستمرار صورة الرب الذي أكمل عمله.*​​ 


*البابا شنودة الثالث*​


----------

